# Netzteil macht komische Geräusche?!



## noxXx (15. Januar 2012)

*Netzteil macht komische Geräusche?!*

Hey Leute

ich habe mal eine Frage wegen meinem NT: Ich habe ein be quiet! dark power p6 mit 650W. Das NT ist von 2008.
Seit ich meine HDD gegen eine SSD eingetauscht habe, ist mir ein Geräusch aufgefallen, dass sich anhört als ob ein HDD Schreib-Lese-Kopf die ganze Zeit am arbieten wäre, nur leiser. Ich habe gerade mal alle Lüfter (außer das vom NT) angehalten um zu hören, von wo dieses Geräusch kommt. Und siehe da: mein NT verursacht dieses Geräusch.
Kann es sein, dass im NT intern was kaputt ist und irgendwelche Funken oder so dieses Geräusch verursachen? Sollte ich mein NT austauschen, bevor was kaputt geht?

MFG noxXx


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzteil macht komische Geräusche?!*

Ist wahrscheinlich der Lüfter im Netzteil der das Geräusch verursacht, erst kürzlich ist ein Lüfter meines alten PC's auch beschädigt (funktioniert aber noch) und macht auch solche Geräusche.
Halte mal den Lüfter des Netzteil kurz an, dann weisst du ob es daran liegt, wenn nicht baue es aus und kaufe dir ein neues (in der Annahmen das darauf keine Garantie mehr ist).


----------



## UnnerveD (15. Januar 2012)

Manchmal kann es auch sein, dass das Geräusch nicht direkt vom Lüfter, sondern von einem Kabel kommt, das da den Weg blockiert.

Aber wie bereits geschrieben - Lüfter anhalten und ggf. das Netzteil austauschen.

MfG


----------



## noxXx (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzteil macht komische Geräusche?!*

Gerade als das Geräusch wieder da war habe ich mal den Lüfter vom NT angehalten, das Geräusch hat sich dadurch aber nicht geändert. Die Kabel sitzen - soweit ich das überprüfen konnte (PC steht unterm Schreibtisch) - auch richtig. Es scheint so, als ob das Geräusch von innen kommt.
Ich weiß leider nicht, wieviel Jahre BQT auf seine NTs der Dark Power Pro Reihe gibt, das NT hab ich im Juni 2008 gekauft.

MfG und Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## UnnerveD (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzteil macht komische Geräusche?!*



noxXx schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht, wieviel Jahre BQT auf seine NTs der Dark Power Pro Reihe gibt, das NT hab ich im Juni 2008 gekauft.



Dann ist die Garantiezeit abgelaufen.
Aber es gibt ja das E9 mit 5 Jahren Garantie


----------



## noxXx (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzteil macht komische Geräusche?!*

Aber ich hab keine Lust mir ein NT einfach so zu kaufen, ich möchte eigentlich gerne für einen Urlaub sparen. Ich kann mir aber bei be Quiet nicht vorstellen, dass die so eine Kackqualität haben dass das NT nach 3,5 Jahren anfängt komisch zu werden, mein ersten PC von 1996 läuft auch noch und der hat bestimmt kein dolles Netzteil.


----------



## UnnerveD (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzteil macht komische Geräusche?!*

Solange das Netzteil läuft würde ich da gar nix tauschen - Schutzschaltungen hat das Ding, sodass der AHrdware nix passieren sollte, wenn es dann doch rigendwann total ausfällt. Solange dich das Geräsuch nicht stört, würde ich abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## noxXx (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Netzteil macht komische Geräusche?!*

OK hört sich gut an, werd ich wohl auch machen. Aber nur mal theoretisch: Wie wäre dieses NT? 600W Corsair GS600 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Ich steh auf die blaue Beleuchtung  will mir aber - wenn ich wirklich was anderes brauche - nichts à la LC-Power oder Rasurbo holen^^

MFG noxXx


----------



## PlasmaHD111 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Netzteil macht komische Geräusche?!*

Habe ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Netzteil (Be Quiet Pure Power 11 650W). Bei mir ist es aber nur ein halbes Jahr alt und ich kann keine Problemquelle finden.


----------

